# Keto/Atkins log



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I strayed away for a while but I returned to give progress after about a month of keto and working out nearly every day:
I lost 12 pounds, overall so far.
My waistline is several inches smaller.
I feel more focused/fewer ADHD symptoms.
Improved mood.
More energy on most days
I find I sleep better too and I get up earlier.
I have less trapped gas and I don't have to pee as much as I used to.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm temporarily off Keto, as I'm in self isolation and can't cook or shop for myself. I might gradually get myself back onto it, if I'm struggling with weight loss with what I'm doing now.
I'm still cutting down on starches, refined carbs, and sugar. In fact, in the 1-2 weeks that I'm prone to weight gain due to hormonal shifts, I tend to cut out all added sugar possible.
I gained a bit of my weight back, because, before I left America, I took a break from having a diet at all, because I wanted to eat so many foods before those foods would not be available to me anymore. I spent one of my last days eating a shrimp poboy so no regrets!
Like I said, I'm still gonna watch my simple carbs as much as I can, and hope that I can get back on track.

Edit: Calculating my wii fit data, it doesn't look like I really did gain any of the weight back or if I did, it didn't stay on, so...cool!


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

You haven't posted in here for long but it's the most recent thread relating to keto diets so it might interest people:

*Ketogenic diets inhibit mitochondrial biogenesis and induce cardiac fibrosis*








Ketogenic diets inhibit mitochondrial biogenesis and induce cardiac fibrosis - Signal Transduction and Targeted Therapy


In addition to their use in relieving the symptoms of various diseases, ketogenic diets (KDs) have also been adopted by healthy individuals to prevent being overweight. Herein, we reported that prolonged KD exposure induced cardiac fibrosis. In rats, KD or frequent deep fasting decreased...




www.nature.com


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

dulcinea said:


> I strayed away for a while but I returned to give progress after about a month of keto and working out nearly every day:
> I lost 12 pounds, overall so far.
> My waistline is several inches smaller.
> I feel more focused/fewer ADHD symptoms.
> ...


I don't notice any change in my adhd but in my bloodsugar.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Red Panda said:


> You haven't posted in here for long but it's the most recent thread relating to keto diets so it might interest people:
> 
> *Ketogenic diets inhibit mitochondrial biogenesis and induce cardiac fibrosis*
> 
> ...


I haven't seen that one, but I did see that doing keto long term is not recommended, so it makes sense.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

In about a month or so, I should be returnign on the Keto/atkins diet.
Depends on how quickly these solicitors can finish up checking on our prospective house...


----------

